# dryer vent connection woes!



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

you can go to your home center a purchase a coupling for this purpose. or just get some alum.about 6"-8" long and roll it up so it slides inside of the flex hose then slide the other hose over the other end and then clamp. You best bet is to get the dryer hose coupling. Good luck BOB


----------

